# Everyone doing hypnotherapy



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to make sure all the people that are doing hypno get a chance to read the front page of the UNC digest article, as it is excellent and helps to explain in some depth why and what it does for IBS.Its free and is also packed with accurate info on c and d and what was learned at the last symposium on Digetive disorders. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000308.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric, I ordered my copy the other day so I'm eagerly waiting to read it. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, you won't be disappointed and it will answer some of the questions you have asked me in more depth and clarity. LOL







Hope your doing well.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I just sent for a copy. Thanks for the link







------------------Nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I hope everyone sent for this.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I just got the packet in the mail today and it appears loaded with useful info. Thanks Eric.------------------Nancy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Me 2!!! It came today. Haven't had a chance to go thru it all yet. Actually expected some 4 pg. brochure, yeah well it's a bunch of brochures in addition to quite a thick newsletter! They even gave me an issue from last year as well. Folks *Get This*. Did we mention it is *F-R-E-E??????*







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Uh Eric??? The front page doesn't mention hypnotherapy. What I received is called "Participate" not Digest. Are we talking about the same thing? The front page article of "Participate" (Vol. 10, No.1 Spring 2001) is entitled "Current Approach to the Diagnosis of Irritable Bowel Syndrome" written by George Longstreth, M.D.(Chief of Gastroenterology, Kaiser Permanente Medical Care Plan, San Diego, CADon't get me wrong is is a good 'vernacular' article, however it doesn't mention hypno. I filled out the form on the link you provided which DID say "Digest" so I dunno what happened. The whole package sent to me was extremely good though. I received 2 issues of "Participate" (Spring 2000 & 2001), a brochure entitled "Psychological Services" by Charles K Burnett, PhD, DrPH from UNC, a pamphlet "Irritable Bowel Syndrome" which is an excellent simple description of IBS from UNC, a brochure from the Intestinal Disease Foundation out of Pittsburgh, a brochure that describes & has an order form for the ROME II criteria, & lastly a Phoenix Publishing 2001 Catalog. Did I get the right stuff? It is all great info. I read every page of everything sent to me. I love how it is written for the lay person. All is very easy to understand. However I was a little disappointed to not have the article you mentioned on hypno. Is there somewhere I can read it online that you know of?Thanks! BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey BQ..."Participate" is from the International Foundation for Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD) based in MIlwaukee, WI. The "Digest" is out of UNC. If you click on Eric's URL it takes you to the UNC sign up list. What probably happened is that by coincidence you received another mailing and the Digest is on its way!!! That's the only thing, unless UNC links up with IFFGD, and sent you stuff thru them??? I don't know...Eric...where are you, what do you think???







Did I confuse ya, BQ??? Take care!!! ~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

To tell you the truth I don't know what happened. Did nancy get the same thing? The UNC and the Iffgd work together somewhat, but the Digest is strickly UNC and Participate is IFFGD.Did you get the Digest yet Marilyn?I will look into this for you BQ, although the info you got is also a good mailing list to be on as well with excellent info.I am working on the UNC posting it to their website also, but the woman is not in the office for a week or so, so it might take a bit. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com[This message has been edited by eric (edited 06-03-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

OK Eric, Thanks & Just let me know if it goes up on their site. Marilyn *THAT* mailing list is one I won't complain about! I don't mind being hooked up to the IFFGD OR UNC mailing lists!







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The most recent copy of the DIGEST I have was mailed to me in Feb..the Winter 2001 issue, which does mention hypnotherapy within the article about "Using Relaxation in Coping with Functional Gastro Disorders"...and that article DOES have a listing on their website. So I signed up but noted that I was on their mailing list, so they can either renew me or whatever!!! So either way, I should get it soon I hope!!







Thanks for keeping on the ball..do appreciate it so much!!







~ M*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Its the spring 2001 issue and I will see if I can get it online soon.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Guys


----------

